# PCGH-Heft: Warum kauft ihr die Printausgabe?



## PCGH_Carsten (27. Januar 2009)

Topic = Frage.

Was reizt euch an der Printausgabe der PCGH oder Extreme? Was schätzt ihr am "Papier in der Hand"?


----------



## DerSitzRiese (27. Januar 2009)

Ich habe auf dem Klo und in der Bahn keinen Rechner.


----------



## Stumpf (27. Januar 2009)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Ich habe auf dem Klo und in der Bahn keinen Rechner.



 So ähnlich hätte ich jetzt auch geantwortet... 

Also ich sitz den ganzen Tag vor dem PC rum. Da ist es manchmal ganz schon was in der Hand zu halten zum lesen, anstatt immer nur auf den Bildschirm zu starren.


----------



## Whoosaa (27. Januar 2009)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Ich habe auf dem Klo und in der Bahn keinen Rechner.





Ich kaufe mir grundsaetzlich die PCGH/X-Hefte, weil die Reviews schoen geschrieben sind und viele davon online nicht abgerufen werden koennen. Ausserdem ist es einfach schoener, ein Heft in der Hand zu halten, als eine Webseite anzustarren. Und wenn man dann in 20 Jahren den Keller ausmistet, hat man noch was zum Schmunzeln bzw. eine Erinnerung an die "alten Zeiten".


----------



## Uziflator (27. Januar 2009)

Ich hab lieber was in der Hand als dauernd auf den Bildschirm zu starren.
Und was sollte sonst lesen wenn ich mit freundin einkaufen bin?, 
Etwa die Bild niemals! Abo FTW!



DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Ich habe auf dem Klo und in der Bahn keinen Rechner.


Geht mir auch so!


----------



## Pommes (27. Januar 2009)

Einfach um was zu lesen und nicht immer klicken zu müssen.


----------



## StonstA (27. Januar 2009)

Ich kaufe mir eine, weil ich auf der Arbeit in der Pause eine PCGH/x Zeitschrift brauche um einfach was zu lesen und nicht immer vorm PC dann sitzen muss ausserdem kann ich die DVD's auch immer gebrauchen.


----------



## Fransen (27. Januar 2009)

Ich finde es immer recht schön, abends in aller Ruhe in der Zeitung zu blättern ohne den PC anmachen zu müssen.

Ausserdem sind in den Print Ausgaben auch immer interessante Artikel, gerade in der PCGH-Extreme.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (27. Januar 2009)

1. Bleibt die Motorik der Finger ganz geschmeidig, 2. Hat man ein bisschen was auf dem stillen Örtchen zu lesen, ohne euch herab zu werten  3. Kann es so gut wie überall mitgenommen werden.


----------



## BTMsPlay (27. Januar 2009)

-scrollen entfällt!
-Hefte verbrauchen kein Strom.
-es würde mir nie einfallen meinen Monitor als Untersetzer für die Kaffeetasse zu benutzen.
-Hefte überstehen meinen Regelmäßigen Virusbefall habe gerade Lungenentzündung hefte sind lesbar!
-das schmöckern in alten Ausgaben macht auf Papier mehr Spass als auf Googel


----------



## Jami (27. Januar 2009)

Einen Rechner kann man einfach nicht so gut liebkosen 
Ich grab mich wenn das gute Stück kommt immer in meinem Zimmer ein, und les sie am Stück durch, und danach noch ein paar mal über die nächsten Tage  Das Heft ist einfach was Handfestes. Ein gutes Gefühl!!! Deshalb: PRINT4LIVE
NIx gegen die HP


----------



## winhistory (28. Januar 2009)

Man muss es diferenzierter sehen. es gibt zwar vom heft auch eine digitale ausgabe, die ist aber genau so teuer und noch später dran als das printmagazin. ergo fällt die wahl nicht besonders schwer.

die interessantere frage lautet eher warum wir pcgh lesen und nicht was anderes (zeitschrift oder internetseite)

ich lese die pcgh zum teil aus gewohnheit zum teil auch einfach weil mich andere magazine mich garnicht mehr ansprechen. allerdings hab ich letztlich mein abo gekündigt. am kiosk hat man einfach die wahl ob man nur das magazin oder die dvd oder sonstwie edition kaufen will. oder es auch mal sein lässt.


----------



## theLamer (28. Januar 2009)

> Was reizt euch an der Printausgabe der PCGH oder Extreme? Was schätzt ihr am "Papier in der Hand"?


Ich kann es abends in Ruhe lesen und habe kein nervendes Surren im Hintergrund 
Gerade wenn ich mir Gedanken über neue HW-Anschaffungen mache, ist mir die PCGHX dank den OC-Tipps und Kühlertests ein guter Helfer 

Das Problem ist nur, dass ich immer tierisch Lust auf Benchen bekomme, wenn ich eure Extreme-Tests lese und folglich meistens bis in die Nacht am PC hocke


----------



## NCphalon (28. Januar 2009)

naja die PCGH is mehr oder weniger das wonach ich lange gesucht hab... Erst hat mich nur die Heft DVD/CD interessiert, meine erste PCGH war die mit den 5 CDs wo alle möglichen programme für office/video/foto drauf warn, meine 2. die mit Enclave un dann hab ich mir die relegmäßig geholt un als ich angefangen hab mich mit HW zu beschäftigen hab ich den artikeln auch mehr beachtung geschenkt un mittlerweile befass ich mich mehr mit dem heft als mit dem inhalt der dvd (wobei der 5-jahres rückblick ja pflicht is ). Auf die HP bin ich erst später gekommen, aber ich find die Artikel in der Print doch irgendwie ansprechender.


----------



## kmf (28. Januar 2009)

Den PC benutz ich zum Recherchieren. Die PCGH-Print dagegen zum Entspannen.


----------



## non_believer (29. Januar 2009)

Ich bin seit ca. 1 1/2 Jahren überzeugter PCGH Leser. Vorher hatte ich eine andere Zeitung mit 4 großen Buchstaben (*gg*) im Abo, aber mit der Zeit wurde mir das zu "Einsteigerhaft". Ist zwar ein komisches Wort und ich geb mal kurz ne Erklärung dazu ab: Die Zeitung gut und schön, sie war aktuell und schön bunt, aber mit sie richtete sich mehr und mehr an Einsteiger (wie die Zeitung die man sich laut Reklame in den Kopf stecken kann ) und behandelte vorrangig Themen zu Programmen ect. und ließ die Hardware teilweise außer acht oder schob sie in den Hintergrund. Es gab zwar Marktübersichten und Kaufempfehlungen für Hardware, aber das war mir zu wenig. Ich wollte wissen WIE die Hardware funktioniert und nicht das sie funktioniert weil sie funktioniert.

So bin ich nach mehreren Testzeitungen auf PCGH gestoßen, dabei geblieben und mehr als zufrieden damit!!! Die Redakteure wissen wovon sie schreiben, die Artikel sind interessant und kritisch und der Humor kommt auch nicht zu kurz. Es macht einfach nur Spaß die PCGH zu lesen! Nur leider muß ich jedes mal eine regelrechte Jagd nach der Extended Ausgabe machen weil die bei uns ziemlich schnell vergriffen ist. 

Ich weiß was jetzt kommt: Dann schließ doch ein Abo ab!!! Ich werde das auch tun! Versprochen! 

Alles in allem nutze ich die PCGH vor allen zum nachschlagen, recherchieren oder einfach mal um die Entwicklung der Hardware noch mal Revue passieren zu lassen.

So bleibt mir nur zu sagen: Weiter so!!! Ihr habt einen treuen Leser und das wird sich auch in absehbarer Zeit nicht ändern! Es sei denn das Redaktionsgebäude fliegt bei irgendwelchen Tests in die Luft und die Redakteure befinden sich im Hardwarehimmel!


----------



## PCGH_Marc (29. Januar 2009)

> Es sei denn das Redaktionsgebäude fliegt bei irgendwelchen Tests in die Luft und die Redakteure befinden sich im Hardwarehimmel


Da im Himmel Zeit bekanntlich keine Rolle spielt und wir die PCGHs bequem per Wolken-Mobil ausliefern können, würde das dem Heft sicher zugute kommen 

cYa


----------



## non_believer (29. Januar 2009)

Och...ich finde die Print Ausgabe auch so jedes mal sehr gelungen!


----------



## taks (29. Januar 2009)

In den 1.5 Stunden Zugfahrt nach der Schule gemütlich ein Bierchen schlürfen und PCGH lesen. Was will man mehr


----------



## non_believer (29. Januar 2009)

taks schrieb:


> In den 1.5 Stunden Zugfahrt nach der Schule gemütlich ein Bierchen schlürfen und PCGH lesen. Was will man mehr



Die Jugend und der Allohol....


----------



## Overlocked (29. Januar 2009)

Papier in der Hand und ohne Strom zu betreiben, wird auch nicht heiß


----------



## Whoosaa (30. Januar 2009)

non_believer schrieb:


> Die Jugend und der *Allohol*....




Schon so besoffen gewesen?


----------



## ATIFan22 (31. Januar 2009)

Wenn man was bestimmtes sucht oder mal die Hardware von früher studieren will findet man es in den Heften schneller und macht auch mehr Spaß
Dann sitzt ich schon genug vorm PC


----------



## Sven0815 (2. Februar 2009)

ich les auch lieber entspannt die Artikel in der Bahn bzw au´m stillen Örtchen als vor´m Rechner zu hocken 
Wobei ich so ne JahresDvD für Abonenten sehr schön fänd wie man sie von der C´T kennt (wär für mich bspw nen guter Grund für nen Abo anstatt das Mag vor der Bahnfahrt zu kaufen), dann könnt man in den alten Artikel mal fix nachschauen ohne gleich im Papierberg wühlen zu müssen^^


----------



## non_believer (3. Februar 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Schon so besoffen gewesen?


Eigentlich noch nicht!


----------



## freakywilli3 (3. Februar 2009)

Entspannt mal was Interesantes zu lesen andauernd vor der Glotze ist auch nichts haptsächlich les ich se zum frühstück wenn ich aleine bin aufn klo oder im bett vorm schlafengehen. Würd se kaufen auch wens se online als pdf gäbe deswegen haut die ganzen hefte einfach mal mit auf die dvd mit suchfunktion darin wenn man mal was schnell sucht ansonsten bin ich bei beiden heften immer beim print dabei.


----------



## Demcy (4. Februar 2009)

Ganz ehrlich :

Fürs Klo , um vorm schlafen noch was zu lesen, wegen Benches die man sonst mühselig suchen muss,
Um euch am leben zu halten


----------



## Astaroth (4. Februar 2009)

Ich lese einfach lieber Zeitschriften und hab damit was handfestes. Am Computer könnte ich nie so viel auf einmal lesen, finde ich einfach nicht so angenehm, da macht es viel mehr Spaß eine Zeitschrift in die Hand zu nehmen und blättern zu können wie man will, das ist am PC auch nicht so leicht, es sei denn man hat ein PDF Dokument oder sowas.
Aber eine Jahres DVD mit allen Ausgaben des Jahres fände ich auch super, dazu noch mit Volltextsuche und das wär perfekt.


----------



## Tom3004 (5. Februar 2009)

Geht mir auch so wie vielen anderen das dauern auf den Bildschirm starren ist nicht gut, also gehe ich zum Kiosk und kaufe mir das Heft damit es überall mithin nehmen kann.
MfG, Tom


----------



## Bloemfontein (5. Februar 2009)

Man hat nicht immer zeit, am PC zu sitzen und den Größten gibt es im Internet nicht, außerdem ist etwas anzufassen und zu besitzen(ugly) immer ein gutes gefühl


----------



## sechzger (5. Februar 2009)

Ich hab das Heft letztes Jahr entdeckt (05/08) und hab mir seither jedes Heft gekauft! Das Heft hat mich sofort angesprochen da ich mir zu diesem Zeitpunkt schon den Kopf zerbrach welche PC-Zusammenstellung am Besten wäre und ich alle Infos im Heft fand.
 Im September hab ich dann das Abo abgeschlossen (Danke an dieser Stelle für da geile Tagan-Netzteil).
Und warum ich die Print-Ausgabe lieber lese:
_Ich hab lieber was in der Hand zum lesen; am PC lese ich nur kürzere Sachen
_vorm Schlafen (is ja net sol cool jedes mal seinen PC mit ins Bett zu     nehmen^^ und den TFT auf´s Kopfkissen zu stellen^^) lese ich das Heft aus den grade genannten Gründen lieber^^
_und weil man das Heft immer mitnehmen kann und einem unterwegs nicht der Akku leer werden kann

Ihr macht ein SUPER HEFT!!!
Weiter so!

MfG
sechzger


----------



## Micardware (6. Februar 2009)

Kann mich dem bereits vorzufindenden Statements nur anschließen. Ihr besitzt einen nahezu perfekten Onlineauftritt mit weitreichendem Forum, auch ein Grund weshalb ich mir die PCGH am Kiosk kaufe. Denn durch die Community, sowie die "Nähe" zu den "Redis" fühlt man sich gut informiert. Eure Zeitung an sich ist natürlich der Hauptgrund! Ohne jetzt zu sehr schleimen zu wollen, es ist einfach die beste Hardwarezeitung auf dem deutschen Pressemarkt. Und schließlich ist euer Magazin etwas "Handfestes" im Gegensatz zum Internet und dessen Artikeln, so dass man beispielsweise abends gemütlich durch interessante Hardwareartikel schmökern kann... In diesem Sinne: tolles Heft, tolle Redakteure, ...


----------



## hyperionical (6. Februar 2009)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Ich habe auf dem Klo keinen Rechner.



Dito und weil so viel Text mir am Rechner zu anstrengend wäre. Nebenher hat man durch die Community und den Kontakt mit den Redakteuren auch mehr Vertrauen in die Ergebnisse und man merkt das auf die Wünsche der Leser eingegangen wird (Testmethoden Themen ect.).

Und deshalb:


----------



## Klausr (8. Februar 2009)

Hmm warum eigentlich gute frage

Ich denk weil es mir anno 2001 geholfen hat und ich iwe drann hängen blieb,und es ist auch recht witzig wenn man mal die alten Hefte ausgräbt und denkt boah mein rechner damals war das beste und heute lacht man über die leistung,aber es gibt auch immer wieder sachen auf die ich zurückgreife,da ich ein alter sockel A Hwbot bencher bin sind immer wieder sachen in den alten Heften drinnen die helfen,warum sollte es mit den jetzigen in 5-6 Jahren nicht gleich sein ?

Und nicht zuvergessen die WC-Sitzungen ^^


----------



## axel25 (11. Februar 2009)

Ist schöner zu lesen


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (15. Februar 2009)

Tja, hab wo anders schon mal was geschrieben, was hier uach ganz gut hinpasst: 

" "Tja" .... den Schwund bei Print-Medien finde ich auch schade ..... so "modern" ich mein Umfeld auch gerne gestalte: Es gehts nichts über was Gedrucktes, das man in der Hand hat, und in der Bahn, beim Frühstück, oder auf dem ..... lesen kann  Heft ist Heft. E-Paper betrachte ich auch eher skeptisch ... ich hab was auf Papier da irgendwie lieber.

Ich les die SZ, den Spiegel, Gamestar, PCGames, PCGH und den White Dwarf (na, wer kennt ihn ? ^^) sowie ne ordentliche Menge Mangas jeden Tag/Woche/Monat regelmäßig, teils per Abo, obwohl ich viele der Infos auch schon von den jeweiligen Online-Seiten beziehe .... + noch einiges an Querlesen und Spontankäufen und ab und an auch mal nen Roman, um die Fahrten mit der Regiobahn zur Uni zu überbrücken, wenn ich mit Lernen schon fertig bin .... die hübscheren/teureren Exemplare werden auch brav im Regal gesammelt *vollständige PCGH-Sammlung hab, stolz bin *

Irgendwie gehöre ich da aber zu ner aussterbenden Art, was ich ziemlich schade finde :/ In meinem direkten Umfeld kenne ich Leute, bei denen es maximal zur Bild reicht ..... "



Im ersten Block steht schon meine Antowort: Was Gedrucktes in der Hand hab ich halt schlicht und ergreifend lieber. Da können Online-Möglicheiten von Informationen noch so aktuell sein, ich hab da lieber schön abgedruckte Artikel, die ich überall hin mit nehmen kann, egal ob da wo ich grad bin Strom ist oder nicht. Wenn man von klein an am Lesen ist, dann schätzt man Zeitungen/Magazine/Bücher halt, wenn man mit auf Papier gedruckten Dingen in Zeiten von Onlineportalen nichts mehr anfangen kann, dann .... ja, was dann ? .... irgendwie kommt mir das "falsch" vor, was auf Papier gedrucktes ist für mich irgendwie höherwertig als eine bloße Bildschirmanzeige :/ 

Ich zieh da mal ein Konkurrenzblatt vom Computec-Verlag hinzu: Die Gamestar. Die sind mittlerweile auf dem Tripp die meisten wirklich interessanten Spieletests und nach Erscheinen der Printausgabe auch einige andere Artikel wort/inhaltsgleich zur Printausgabe aufgrund der Aktualität bei deren Internetpräsenz zu veröffentlichen, ich kenne nicht wenige, die sich die Gamestar mittlerweile nicht mehr holen und ihr Abo gekündigt haben, weil denen die identischen Online-Artikel ja ebenso genügen. Ich hole mir die Zeitschrift trotzdem jeden Monat (genau wie die PCGames, PCGH etc. ... wie in meinem Selbstzitat schon gesagt) ... ich habs halt gern in der Hand und das ohne "kompliziertes" oder stromfressendes Gedöns drumherum. 

Zeitungen haben bisher schon das Radio und die Fernsehnachrichten überlebt, das hat schon seinen Grund (auch wenn der Printmarkt stetig zurück geht :/ ), von daher werden die (guten) Fachzeitschriften auch das Internet überleben.


----------



## iceman650 (18. Februar 2009)

schon mal mit der online-ausgabe ne fliege totgeschlagen? scherz beiseite.
im matheunterricht is mit notebook schwierig^^


----------



## Atosch (19. Februar 2009)

Ich lese die Print schon fast Seit ihrer Erstausgabe.
Ich finde es einfach praktischer da ich sie überall mit hinnehmen kann.
die Artikel sind schön zu lesen und auch die Themanauswahl ist super.
ich würde mir nur wünschen dass in vergleichstests z.B. für CPU Kühler auch vergleiche zu den bewährten Modellen gemacht werden zumindest in den Tabellen.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (19. Februar 2009)

Ich hab meine erste PCGH 2006 gekauft! damals war ich noch ein DAU! Und dort hab ich auch gleich mein jetziges Netzteil gewonnen!! Super!!

Ich finde das Heft toll und werde es mir jeden Monat wieder kaufen( Meine Eltern wollen kein Abo) Super tests tips etc!! weiter so!!


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (19. Februar 2009)

Atosch schrieb:


> ich würde mir nur wünschen dass in vergleichstests z.B. für CPU Kühler auch vergleiche zu den bewährten Modellen gemacht werden zumindest in den Tabellen.


Ich bin zwar nicht der Kühlungs-G00r00, aber ich glaube, das ist für die Zukunft geplant.


----------



## Atosch (19. Februar 2009)

Das wäre ja Spitze.
weil ich find es schon manchmal doof da werden neue Kühler getestet und dann muss ich immer die alten Ausgaben durchvorsten und die tests vergleichen mit den "guten -Alten" Z.B. ist mein Thermalright u120-extreme im letzten test garnicht als Vergleich mit benannt worden. Ich würde mir halt wünschen eine kleine Tabelle. CPU Temps Neue Kühler vs. bereits getestete, um einen objektiven Vergleich zu haben.
Ja das wäre fein.


----------



## non_believer (19. Februar 2009)

Ich bin froh das ein kleiner Messi in mir steckt und ich mir alle Ausgaben aufhebe. 

Ich hab noch mal die Ausgabe 12/08 rausgekramt um mir dem Bericht durchzulesen in dem beschrieben wird wie man einen extra Lüfter ins Case baut. Und das ist dabei rausgekommen.


----------



## push@max (20. Februar 2009)

Ich bin froh, wenn ich zur Abwechslung auch einer Zeitschrift ein paar Informationen entnehmen kann und mich dabei in jede Ecke setzen kann...ist zwar mit dem Notebook auch möglich, allerdings viel umständlicher.


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (23. Februar 2009)

Das Lesen auf dem Papier wird noch lange leben, denn es ist einfacher angenehm mit einem Heft in der Hand zu sitzen und zu lesen. Das Lesen auf dem PC ist auch nicht schlecht, aber anstrengend und auf Dauer wird man halt müde, da ich mich an den Rechner anpassen soll und das Heft kann ich frei nach meinem Willen in der Hand drehen, halten, knicken ...


----------



## fexlex (24. Februar 2009)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Ich habe auf dem Klo und in der Bahn keinen Rechner.



Aye ... Wenn die Freundin schreit "alles ok, Schatz?" ist klar das ich wieder neuen Lesestoff habe.


----------



## Henner (25. Februar 2009)

Atosch schrieb:


> ich würde mir nur wünschen dass in vergleichstests z.B. für CPU Kühler auch vergleiche zu den bewährten Modellen gemacht werden zumindest in den Tabellen.


Teilweise tun wir das bereits. Im Kühlertest der Ausgabe 02/2009 findest Du Vergleichswerte älterer Modelle im Kasten auf Seite 54, der IFX-14 als Referenz ist sogar in der Testtabelle.


----------



## Atosch (25. Februar 2009)

Ok werd mal gucken was ich da wieder übersehen habe )
Aber grundsätzlich war die Anregung ja lieb gemeint und kein Vorwurf. )

Macht weiter so. 

Ihr könntet als Gimick für die Abonennten ja mal was beilegen als Überraschung (ne Tube WLP oder so) was meint ihr wie groß die Freude bei den Abonenten da wäre.


----------



## h_tobi (27. Februar 2009)

Ich habe die PCGH seit der ersten Ausgabe gelesen und auch schon lange im Abo.
Es ist die Macht der Gewohnheit, das ich euch auch weiterhin treu bleibe.
Gerade die vielen Tuning und Moddingtipps haben mich schon immer interessiert.
Für mich seit ihr eins der besten PC Mags auf dem Markt, obwohl ich feststellen muss, das der Heftumfang ganz schön abgenommen hat.
Ich habe die Ausgaben immer in Stehordnern gesammelt und konnte dort sehen, wie die Hefte immer dünner wurden. Vor ein paar Jahren habe ich ca. 2 - 3 Tage gebraucht das Heft kpl durchzulesen.
Heute habe ich das Mag an 1! Tag durch.

Aber solange ihr noch so gute Artikel wie bisher schreibt, werde ich euch auch in Zukunft noch treu bleiben.

Gruß Tobi


----------



## 2000Miles (28. Februar 2009)

Ich sammle die PCGh jetzt seit der Ausgabe 8/2003. Ich mag es einfach viel lieber, entspannt auf der Couch zu lümmeln, einen Kaffee zu trinken und das Heft zu lesen, da hier alle Infos zusammen kommen


----------



## Phenom 2 @ 629 Ghz (1. März 2009)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Ich habe auf dem Klo und in der Bahn keinen Rechner.



Es gibt nichts besseres als ein Grafikchipbenchmark auf der Toilette zu lesen.
Außerdem ist der Wissensteil viel lehrreicher als in Internet.


----------



## cid-baba (1. März 2009)

Schließe mich meinen vorrednern an: Das Lesen am Bildschirm ist einfach nicht so entspannt...

Ich lese beides: Homepage weil sie tagesaktuell ist, und die Print, weil sie ausführlicher und transportabler ist, und im Wissen-Teil auch Hintergrundinfos enthält, die man sich sonst mühsam selbst im Internet zusammensuchen müsste.

Außerdem ist die Print das, was wirklich Geld für den Verlag einbringt (nehme ich jedenfalls an), wenn man also die Homepage nutzen möchte sollte man sich meiner Meinung nach zumindest hin und wieder auch das Magazin kaufen. Auf dieser Welt ist eben nix umsonst.

Deshalb lese ich fast jede Ausgabe, Abo hol ich mir, sobald ich das Geld zusammenhabe und ne Prämie dabei ist die mir gefällt  ...

btw/ot: Warum gibts die Prämien eigentlich immer für einen "Neukundenwerber" und nicht für den Neuabonenten selbst? Ist nur ne Vermutung, aber ich glaube die meisten "Werber" sind gute Freunde der Neuabonnenten, die dafür ihre Adresse verleihen...


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (2. März 2009)

cid-baba schrieb:


> btw/ot: Warum gibts die Prämien eigentlich immer für einen "Neukundenwerber" und nicht für den Neuabonenten selbst? Ist nur ne Vermutung, aber ich glaube die meisten "Werber" sind gute Freunde der Neuabonnenten, die dafür ihre Adresse verleihen...



kann auch dein Vater, deine Mutter oder dein Bruder oder Schwester sein
selbst wenn es die selbe Adresse ist es darf nur nicht die selbe Person sein


----------



## cid-baba (2. März 2009)

schon klar - aber warum?


----------



## buzzdeebuzzdee (3. März 2009)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Ich habe auf dem Klo und in der Bahn keinen Rechner.


den gleichen grund hab ich auch


----------



## EdeDerSchwede (3. März 2009)

Man könnte auch sagen weil es Oldschool ist ein Magazin zu lesen, gerade in Zeiten der immer mehr aufkommenden E- Books. Also zurück zu dem Wurzeln 

Und alle die es noch nicht haben, sofort ein Abo zulegen. Zack Zack !


----------



## Soldat0815 (3. März 2009)

ich kaufs mir weil ihr nicht alles auf der webseite so detailliert veröffentlicht

und eben der grund das ich nicht überall meinen pc-mitschleppe 

und vorallem brauch ich was interessantes zum lesen in der schule wenn solche fächer wie industriebetriebslehre drann sind


----------



## non_believer (12. März 2009)

EdeDerSchwede schrieb:


> [...]weil es Oldschool ist ein Magazin zu lesen[...]Also zurück zu dem Wurzeln[...]



Jepp!!! Back too the Roots!!! 

Wenn das nur ein wenig mehr so sehen, und des öfteren mal ein Buch/Print-Ausgabe zur Hand nehmen würden, würde sich eventuell die Rechtschreibung/Grammatik mancher User bzw. der jetzigen Generation verbessern. Niemand ist fehlerfrei, doch ein wenig mehr Verständniss für die hier gesprochene/geschriebene Sprache finde ich schon wünschenswert. Lesen bildet! 

Zumindest hoffe ich, daß sich der Wortschatz der neuen jungen Generation in absehbarer Zeit aus mehr als _*Alda*_, *Jo* und *Deine Mudda* zusammensetzt. Das wünsche ich mir für das neue Jahr! 

Ich bin kein Klugscheißer (und will auch keiner sein oder mich als solcher aufspielen!), mache sicher auch den einen oder anderen Fehler. Aber trotzdem finde ich Rechtschreibung und Grammatik wichtig...allein schon aus dem Grund, einen Satz an einem Stück, und nicht 5x lesen zu müssen. 

Wer sich jetzt angegriffen fühlt -> Bitte  ne PN an mich!


----------



## MUSHKIN-USER (12. März 2009)

Ich lese sie jeden Tag im Zug zur Arbeit und ich habe falls der PC nicht geht etwas zum nachschlagen.


----------



## dbpaule (16. März 2009)

Für mich zählt geschriebens Wort mehr als digitales. Zwar bilde ich mich auch in der digitalen Welt, aber etwas geschriebenes wirklich greifbares ist zB toll auf Zugfahrten oder alles Situationen, in welchen man kein Notebook zur Hand hat. Außerdem findet man auch immer Infos, die man nicht googlet. Sozusagen: Ungeahnte Möglichkeiten, die sich einem erschließen. Natürlich besonders im Praxisteil.

Soviel von mir.

MfG, Paule


----------



## MR_Ziggy_Zag (17. März 2009)

also ich persönlich habe aufgrund meines umtsvertrages in ganz deutschland selbst auf reisen mit meinem netbook und smartphone zugriff aufs netz und ich kaufe mir dennoch jeden monat die pcgh, weil es einfach entspannter ist als sich alles auf dem bildschirm anzuschauen, zumal man ja auch eh schon ständig vor der kiste hängt (ist bei zb bei mir auch berufsbedingt).
außerdem stehen nicht alle themen im heft auch im internet zur verfügung und ich habe die möglichkeit auch mal nebenbei auf der couch die zeitschrift zu lesen ohne nerviges netbook, notebook oder smartphone auf dem schoß bzw in der hand!


----------



## Progs-ID (17. März 2009)

Ich bin zwar auch fast jeden Tag hier im Forum anwesend, aber die Printausgabe kaufe ich mir trotzdem, weil sie kompakt über das Geschehen der IT-Welt informiert und auch Tests beinhaltet, die manchmal nicht im Internet stehen. Zudem kann ich auch nicht so gut am Bildschirm lesen. Man kann sich mit der Printausgabe auch mal ganz gemütlich irgendwo hinsetzten, ohne PC usw. Ich kaufe die Printausgabe aber auch wegen der DVD, die immer gute Sachen wie z. B. das Live-Linux beinhaltet.


----------



## MR_Ziggy_Zag (18. März 2009)

stimmt
an die dvd hatte ich noch gar nicht gedacht
allerdings interessieren mich meist nur die videos, denn bis auf die wenigen sonst kostenpflichtigen angebote, wie manche progs oder games, sind die meisten bestandteile der dvd ja auch so frei und leicht im internet zu bekommen, wenn man nicht gerade keine flatrate hat oder ein modem o.ä.


----------

